
Show HN: Gist Noesis Sienna: The Cradle of AI - GistNoesis
http://sienna.gistnoesis.net/
======
GistNoesis
Gist Noesis wish you a Happy Easter by introducing Sienna.

Sienna is a playground to distribute computation.

Please have fun and give us some feedback.

May the web be reborn.

~~~
max93
I am interested to help. Pls contact me through neoscode93@gmail.com

